# Paph frank booth from phelps orchids



## troy (Jun 7, 2016)

Plant with a pot full of roots when I repotted, very soon after threw up a spike, thanks paul for the great plant!!!!


----------



## troy (Jun 7, 2016)




----------



## troy (Jun 8, 2016)

A little bit of pesticide burn

Sent from my SM-T807T using Tapatalk


----------



## SlipperKing (Jun 8, 2016)

Troy, have you ever been to Phelp's Orchid Farm? Here is a link from 2011 when I visited. Not sure if it will open or not.

http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=19865&highlight=Phelp's


----------



## troy (Jun 8, 2016)

The link is broke, I have never been there


----------



## Wendy (Jun 8, 2016)

Healthy big plant!


----------



## troy (Jun 8, 2016)

2 full growth plant, since I got it, it has bloomed and the other growth have grown 1 inch, I'm very happy


----------



## Gilda (Jun 8, 2016)

Looking forward to seeing this !:clap:


----------



## Gilda (Jun 8, 2016)

SlipperKing said:


> Troy, have you ever been to Phelp's Orchid Farm? Here is a link from 2011 when I visited. Not sure if it will open or not.
> 
> http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=19865&highlight=Phelp's



Rick, I found your old thread but pics were missing.


----------



## phraggy (Jun 9, 2016)

Lovely large plant and I hope it blooms well for you.

Ed


----------

